
Zeplin – Collaboration app for front end developers and UI designers - berkcebi
https://zeplin.io
======
jumblesale
This must be amazing to have inspired so many people to sign up about the same
time this got posted and share their brief opinions on how cool it looks.

------
cemekici
As a developer, I need less communication and more documentation. That may be
what I need.

------
microUI
Does it come with some asset library (for prototyping), or do you need to add
your own?

~~~
berkcebi
Nope no libraries for now. You can import your designs via Sketch though.

------
Dmsquare
I wonder how this will integrate with sketch? But excited.

~~~
berkcebi
Kudos to Sketch, they have an amazing plugin infrastructure! We've built one
that exports all the layer data and the artboards out to Zeplin.

------
ozangunalp
i use this app back from the raven days.. makes my life so easier. they seem
bunch of cool guys with good sense of humor!

------
kove
Dream come true, so useful

------
melihmert
Incredible app. I love it.

------
deniztav88
Wow it looks great.

------
canadiantoy
That was my IDEA!!

------
dccc
Cool app dudes

------
appscout
Interesting..

------
ssaltunay
great tool, waiting to test it.

------
yigityurtsever
looking forward to see the beta

------
berilcetin
Great tool!

------
bertufan
this is what i really need

------
ilhano
amazing tool, excellent.

------
ardaaksoy
kickass product!

------
turkuler
this is awesome!

------
appfollower
looks promising

------
apervin
amazing tool

------
emel
lovely

------
zekiunal1
great tool

